# Cryptic Writings, Conspiracies, or outright craziness/ Darke Angels are next



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

View the good old Faeit 121 blog, just for a lil time killing I came upon this : http://natfka.blogspot.com/2012/02/placeholder-for-dark-angels-found-on-gw.html

The article is slightly confusing, but it points to basically a web-developer for GW making a chage to the site adding in a new section for DA and their are links provided as well.

The links all function correctly, though I am not a Networking guru I cannot say how well hidden this was and how much validity it could have, but it leads to another question are the DA next up, this seems to slightly point to that notion, if they are not next then they are soemwhere in the pipeline. Many of you may have already seen a slew of new DA rumours popping up including weird possible hints about a picture on the spines of WD magazines.

So what is going on here, is GW boneing up for the next codex, are we becoming so desprate to know whats next that we are finding meaning behind nothing, or have the Alpha Legion finnaly taken over GW HQ. 

All I know is it is getting confusing and this one just adds to more insanity, damn you Alpharius...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be mildly disappointed if DA come out before the older BTs and Tau. That said, I bought a DA army second-hand not too long ago, and it'd be interesting...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think its just the old section that was taken down when they released blood angels, the section was moved into the space marine section along with the templars.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i think its just the old section that was taken down when they released blood angels, the section was moved into the space marine section along with the templars.


This. Look at the numbers... Eldar end in 172 and then Imperial Guard in 173... Its basically their old catloguing system, as if you look at the Grey Knights who are one of the most recent, their catalogue code is 001 and Blood Angels who've been about forever are 165. 

As Bits said, its probably just the old section for them thats been burried.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

edit: Damn double post...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You folks maybe right just thought I would throw out there, the part that confuses me is the dates of the DA pic being uploaded points to a very current date.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> You folks maybe right just thought I would throw out there, the part that confuses me is the dates of the DA pic being uploaded points to a very current date.


Click on any picture on the GW website though, and I guarentee it'll show todays date on it, even when you know for a fact its been up for months. 

The Getting Started with Space Marines Ultramarine picture for instance is showing the date as 02/10/2012, even though its been up for far longer.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

people are so desperate for rumours they read things into anything these days, kudos to GW for being tighter than a ducks poop shoot when it comes to the rumour mill these days.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> people are so desperate for rumours they read things into anything these days, kudos to GW for being tighter than a ducks poop shoot when it comes to the rumour mill these days.


Thats what I was thinking mainly and didn't even notice the whole upload date thing either, but with some of this info I can see where some are seeing what they see.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> Thats what I was thinking mainly and didn't even notice the whole upload date thing either, but with some of this info I can see where some are seeing what they see.


I agree that at first glance its a good thing, but i think GW are doing an amazing job of keeping people guessing, look at the lord of the rings stuff this month that totally blind sided even the most revered internet rumour mongers right accross the the board, We know exactly what GW want us to know.
For example i asked about the new paints and the release date and i was blatantly lied to and told its not happening even though i have seen the pots with my own eyes.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I agree that at first glance its a good thing, but i think GW are doing an amazing job of keeping people guessing, look at the lord of the rings stuff this month that totally blind sided even the most revered internet rumour mongers right accross the the board, We know exactly what GW want us to know.
> For example i asked about the new paints and the release date and i was blatantly lied to and told its not happening even though i have seen the pots with my own eyes.


So GW is like the government only telling what they want u to know, yeah I once asked about the whole sisters thing when it was rumoured they be squated and they came back and said that it wasn't happening and there will be a new dex and models, only thing we got was that WD crapdex.

I am still baffled about the whole celebrate 25 years of 40k and yet they release a slew of LOTR shit. Their logic is completely gone now and even now I can no longer form a good enough assessment, how odd that GW wound up being the ones to stump the Analyst.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't forget that most of the staff are as ignorant as us though - not quite the same as lying if they don't know.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Don't forget that most of the staff are as ignorant as us though - not quite the same as lying if they don't know.


Yeah, and If they do know, ands it proven they're giving out information about future releases, they get fired.

My local store for instance. He knows whats out next month because of how he's been told to redo his merchandising... but, even though he 'Knows theres regular's who'll be interested in whats comming', he can't say a word of what it is as it could cost him his job.

Personally, I think thats fubar that he can't say 'yeah, its nids' or something similar when they're out in a few weeks.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

To be honest I really don't believe any thing on any forum any more except the leaked white dwarf pictures the rumours coming out are none existant


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure dark angels are next. Line up the spines of the last couple white dwarf magazines...clearly a picture of a dark angel. The new edition of 40k is allegedly dark angels/chaos legions.

Don't take my word as law, but I have high hopes that I'm right.

Credibility:I work for GW and my manager seems to know a lot of crap.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well we are about due some 40k goodies as its been like 3 months so i would be surprised if march does not have something 40k, nids?necrons?dark angels? i dont know, but with paints being rejigged next month my logic retail brain would say 2nd wave necrons so not to overshadow the paints but complement them.
As for dark angels being in the starter set i still say thats bollocks, DA need a new codex but i cant see them getting too much in the way of new models unless GW are going to pull something completely new out of the hat, but my guess would be
Terminator command squad
another dread or recut normal dread with extra weapons
recut razor back again with other weapons
recut predator as above
maybe a deathwing box 
maybe a ravenwing unit we havent seen yet 
plastic techmarine?

this is obviously pure speculation on my part, but DA are not that different to vanilla marines and where they are different they already have stuff available to them, same for black templars, obviously the way you choose units and what can be included in the army may differ, but model wise they are both pretty well set up so a quick and dirty codex update and some recut old favourites and maybe a "unique" plastic kit for each would get them by.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thinking about what youve just said Bits, i could see them been absorbed into the next SM dex hence the lack of any updates so far, not to say the possibility isnt there for a new codex for them but it just seem to me to be a more plausible solution.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well we are about due some 40k goodies as its been like 3 months so i would be surprised if march does not have something 40k, nids?necrons?dark angels? i dont know, but with paints being rejigged next month my logic retail brain would say 2nd wave necrons so not to overshadow the paints but complement them.
> As for dark angels being in the starter set i still say thats bollocks, DA need a new codex but i cant see them getting too much in the way of new models unless GW are going to pull something completely new out of the hat, but my guess would be
> Terminator command squad
> another dread or recut normal dread with extra weapons
> ...


We could always get something ala Space Wolves: Dark Angels riding giant ravens (unit type: jetbikes).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Thinking about what youve just said Bits, i could see them been absorbed into the next SM dex hence the lack of any updates so far, not to say the possibility isnt there for a new codex for them but it just seem to me to be a more plausible solution.


Personally i dont see that happening, im basing that on the number of orders i get for purely DA parts, they have a massive following, they actually out sell most other chapters of marines apart from blood angels, they are perceived as edgy and mysterious and the "Cool" chapter because of the pretty colourful history, i think they are far too much of a cash cow for GW to put them back in with the Thomas the tank engine marines, but from the outside looking in they really dont need a codex for rules as they stand, but for the fluff....and the fan base? they do.

@Zion
i would love to see marine jetbikes return fully for Ravenwing,not completely out of the question either considering the number of faux jet bikes on offer from other manufactures, it wouldnt be beyond GW to cash in with an official bike to match with Sammael, even if it was some form of honour guard unit to join him, aslong as they were plastic GW would clean up!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> DA are not that different to vanilla marines and where they are different they already have stuff available to them, same for black templars, obviously the way you choose units and what can be included in the army may differ, but model wise they are both pretty well set up so a quick and dirty codex update and some recut old favourites and maybe a "unique" plastic kit for each would get them by.


While I agree with you that up until now DA haven't been that different to thier nilla counter parts, this will change come the new dex. As we have seenw ith the BA, which up until they got their latest dex weren't that different to nilla marines either, GW are trying to make each of the divergent chapters as diffrent from the vanilla codex, and each other for that matter, as they possibly can. BA saw us get nipple guard, a freaking psyker dreadnought and a flyer. I'm expect all sorts of crazy stuff when DA eventually come out. I wouldn't be surprised if we see Ravenwing jetbikers, two tiers of Deathwing Terminators, the upper tier being 2W models like the Paladins in the GK dex, an interrogator chaplain model, who may or may not be a special character and a chaplian dreadnought. PLease nobody go quoting me anywhere, as this is just guessing/wishlisting on my part. You can bet your sweet arse that when BT come out as well, they'lll get all sorts of crazy shit too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> While I agree with you that up until now DA haven't been that different to thier nilla counter parts, this will change come the new dex. As we have seenw ith the BA, which up until they got their latest dex weren't that different to nilla marines either, GW are trying to make each of the divergent chapters as diffrent from the vanilla codex, and each other for that matter, as they possibly can. BA saw us get nipple guard, a freaking psyker dreadnought and a flyer. I'm expect all sorts of crazy stuff when DA eventually come out. I wouldn't be surprised if we see Ravenwing jetbikers, two tiers of Deathwing Terminators, the upper tier being 2W models like the Paladins in the GK dex, an interrogator chaplain model, who may or may not be a special character and a chaplian dreadnought. PLease nobody go quoting me anywhere, as this is just guessing/wishlisting on my part. You can bet your sweet arse that when BT come out as well, they'lll get all sorts of crazy shit too.



Im all for more crazy shit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> @Zion
> i would love to see marine jetbikes return fully for Ravenwing,not completely out of the question either considering the number of faux jet bikes on offer from other manufactures, it wouldnt be beyond GW to cash in with an official bike to match with Sammael, even if it was some form of honour guard unit to join him, aslong as they were plastic GW would clean up!


DA Jetbikes would be pretty awesome (and I'm really not against giant birds with Marines on top or modelling purposes at least, and it's not any sillier than Marines on giant Wolf-things). DA were my first army (way back in 3rd. I've still got my 3rd Ed Vindicator floating around too (metal/plastic hybrid kit that doesn't want to stay together) and I'd love to see them get setup to be the focus of 6th Edition Marines (since almost all of the other Marine books are already updated if they only did DA and BT I'd be okay with that. Go with an every-other-year or every-two-years update to the armies wouldn't be unreasonable considering how much they've proven they can put out in a year, and would at least promise all the armies got regularly updated).

I do have one thing I'd like to see for DA: cheaper than normal plasma. 5 point Plasma Pistols and 10 point Plasmaguns (15 point Plasma Cannons). It's honestly not that unreasonable seeing as Plasma is the Dark Angels signature weapon (rather like how Blood Angels seem to have adopted Melta weapons and Space Wolves have adopted the Lighting (aka Wolf) Claw as their signature weapons), but sadly they bring the least number of plasma weapons to the table, at least when comparing to the 5th Ed Imperium books.

Plus some unique looking Plasma weapons (maybe with the DA's winged bits on it, or just their chapter symbol at least) would be neat.

EDIT: I just realized that putting Marines on giant Ravens would put a new spin on the name "Ravenwing" wouldn't it? *ducks thrown bricks and produce*


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Even crazier: GW actually gets the model out with the codex, thus preventing tons of gamers arguing about IP and third party model quality/legitimity 

Phil


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed im prove insane stuff, its no different to all the other marine codexs. People.arr saying that DA arent too different to vanilla clearly lack imagination. GW can expand the army background all they wish, bring in more variatiin to the ravenwing make the more dofferent to standard marine bikes, same for termies, 2 tier termies. The codex will be as individual as GW make it.

DA were my first marine army so if they are next so much for the better. Ues its a shame it may not be Tau /Eldar but since GW seem to release Imperial, Xeno, Imperial, Xeno so with necron being last Tau or Eldar realisticly woulnt be next, maybe november/december.

Bring back Asmodai!, give us Chaplain Dreads, Fallen Lists, Cypher, Jetbikes loads of stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

boreas said:


> Even crazier: GW actually gets the model out with the codex, thus preventing tons of gamers arguing about IP and third party model quality/legitimity
> 
> Phil


enough of your crazy talk, the day we cant argue about stuff we know nothing about online with complete strangers is the day GW dies


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I might actually have to work... at work 

More OT, though, I really hope they make the DA just as different as GK where made. Something to take completely off guard like GK "sorcerers". The possibility to play as "true" DA or as "fallen". I wonder if the whole Cypher, watchers in the dark, and other DA mysteries will be explained, a bit like the GK codex gave us a deeper insight in GK's founding/workings.

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would personally love to see a dedicated deathwing box set of terminators, with all the trimmings, i felt a little short changed last time around considering the goodies the ravenwing got. Some robes and cloaks and such for the terminators to give them that little lift. Anything 40k at this point would be nice to be honest


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

DA are probably the weakest Marine Codex really. They could do with a new set of points costs, although the rules themselves need less work than some Codexes.

Certainly, I could see them become poster boys, since they've been sidelined by GW for quite a long time. Not since Rogue Trader have DA really felt like a massive piece of the Marine jigsaw...even in Angels of Death, they weren't the cover boys, albeit BA were the poster of 2e. I think it's the Unforgiven's turn.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a new one to wrap your minds around in the confusion of it all...

As I have done in the past I have made an assessment about what is going on in the secretive world of GW. I have originally assessed DA is next, but it may not be the case, I now have a new assessment, due to the pic down below.

The pic is apparently from GW's Facebook page and almost as soon as it was posted it was taken down, but is appaently still on their Flkr page.

So here it goes the new Assesment, Nids wave next, followed by the Necs, or these will be thrown in one release.

6th Ed. followed by a dose of DA and then a lil bit of Chaos, but it is possible that we may see DA before 6th, the rumours have been leading this direction for a while now. 

Now the pic analysis, if one looks careful enough they will notice the Plaquard says 6th 2012 and the book has a huge ? on it, which can lead to two things here, either GW is only stating that there is still more to come and 40k is moving forward or we are trully about to see a 6th ed. release pretty soon, my money is the releasing of 6th, another final note on the pic is the odd looking nid model in front of the 6th ed. book. It could be a new model altogether or could be a conversion, looking close enough, all the other models in the pic are not conversions at all, but it is a lil difficult to say if it is in fact a new model.

If none of what I say is valid, so be it I apologize for making a bad assesment, I am only reporting what I find and using the tools the military has taught me and trying to make some sense of this insanity.

Or Alpharius is at it again, why must he always keep up with all the shenanigans...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the nid is just a conversion, using zoanthrope and mawlock bits


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the nid is just a conversion, using zoanthrope and mawlock bits


I was thinking the same, but it was at least somewhat note worthy, I still don't knwo what to make of this, I have to find its true origin. If the pic trully came form GW, then who knows whats going on...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks.like something official though im wondering if we are gonna see a limited edition aniversary copy and normal version like they did with warhammer


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Looks.like something official though im wondering if we are gonna see a limited edition aniversary copy and normal version like they did with warhammer


That looks like big possibility. I spent a lil time reading other thoughts on a few other sites and one person noted that the book looked to be shrink wrapped and the cover on there now is not the actual cover but a slip over paper on it. I've never been trained in the art photo analaysis, so ca't really confirm nor deny it.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a real photo. I can tell by the pixels.


----------

